# Winpower Replacement headlights



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

Plug and Play for halogen equipped 2014 Beetle?
No computer issues?
DRL function same as halogen?
Best place to order?
Thanks in advance
Harry


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

DieslBug said:


> Plug and Play for halogen equipped 2014 Beetle?
> No computer issues?
> DRL function same as halogen?
> Best place to order?
> ...


Have had them in my 2012 TB for about two years. The fitting is really simple, since all you do is
loosen a screw on the side of the unit and slide the nearby 'unlock' clip before being able to pull
the light out. You then undo the harness connector and install it when you slide the replacement 
unit in. 

As far as I know, the only company who makes them is called Winpower, in China. The delivered price
for both sides is about $740, the last time I looked, and you can see them on Ebay. Just plot in:
Winpower Beetle Headlights With LED DRL & Bi-Xenon Projector.

One of my main headlight bulbs just went dead on me but I was able to find replacements on Ebay.
A pair were $30 (delivered price) and whereas my original units had 4300K bulbs, I ordered the much
more 'whiter' and 'expansive light area' ones which were 5000K. If I remember, the current Winpower
units no longer have the 4300K bulbs and are fitted with the 5000K's.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

DieslBug said:


> Plug and Play for halogen equipped 2014 Beetle?
> No computer issues?
> DRL function same as halogen?
> Best place to order?
> ...


Harry, 

Before you order these lamps, you may want to carefully review this thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5611169-Hella-Bi-Xenon-LED-headlight-swap-(OUCH!)


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

the beet said:


> Harry,
> 
> Before you order these lamps, you may want to carefully review this thread:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5611169-Hella-Bi-Xenon-LED-headlight-swap-(OUCH!)


good thread...interesting to see the progression from 2012.
I really like the look and especially the LED DRLs...wondered if they are really PnP.
Saw a couple of posts that mentioned programming to get DRLs to work...is this an issue?
Also how do they adjust? 
Thanks
Harry


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

DieslBug said:


> good thread...interesting to see the progression from 2012.
> I really like the look and especially the LED DRLs...wondered if they are really PnP.
> Saw a couple of posts that mentioned programming to get DRLs to work...is this an issue?
> Also how do they adjust?
> ...


I have the WinPower lights as well - about 9-10 months now. They ARE truly plug and play and took me all of about 10 minutes to install. Fit and finish is nearly perfect. I did have to adjust the aim after installation, which probably took longer than the install itself. I have been very pleased with them and the DRL function is awesome. WinPower guy is very helpful and responded to a question I had about the aiming almost immediately. I will also add that shipping took maybe 3 days or 4 at best. I ordered them during the week and they were on my doorstep by the week end.

Certainly not cheap for what they are, but I feel they were worth the money and achieve the look I was looking for. They also greatly improve nighttime illumination over the standard halogen units.


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

vwdeluxe said:


> I have the WinPower lights as well - about 9-10 months now. They ARE truly plug and play and took me all of about 10 minutes to install. Fit and finish is nearly perfect. I did have to adjust the aim after installation, which probably took longer than the install itself. I have been very pleased with them and the DRL function is awesome. WinPower guy is very helpful and responded to a question I had about the aiming almost immediately. I will also add that shipping took maybe 3 days or 4 at best. I ordered them during the week and they were on my doorstep by the week end.
> 
> Certainly not cheap for what they are, but I feel they were worth the money and achieve the look I was looking for. They also greatly improve nighttime illumination over the standard halogen units.


I saw your pics in the other thread...looks great on the silver.
Thanks
Harry


----------

